# cs4 SUCKS imo



## GrizzlyBearDan (Jan 12, 2010)

I decided to upgrade to CS4 and well, it doesnt respond with my tablet @_@ whenever I use the brush it detects it as a mouse brush and not with pen pressure, so it doesnt do any strokes... man it sucks ass... does anyone have any tips to fix this?


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 12, 2010)

You sure that's not driver related?  Photoshop itself shouldn't have a bearing on how a pointing device functions.


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Jan 12, 2010)

tablet worked well with CS2


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 12, 2010)

I use cs4 and my tablet works beautifully on it

Try updating your tablet software?


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Jan 12, 2010)

how would one go about doing that?


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 12, 2010)

Google the brand of your tablet, find the website for it, they have free software updates


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Jan 12, 2010)

Wacom doesnt seem to have my model of Bamboo anymore


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm still using CS1 and honestly, I don't feel like I'm missing much. Not even enough that it'd be worth it to pirate.


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2010)

GrizzlyBearDan said:


> Wacom doesnt seem to have my model of Bamboo anymore



http://www.wacom.com/downloads/drivers.php You sure?


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 12, 2010)

Did you pirate the CS4?


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Jan 12, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Did you pirate the CS4?



Noooo~ >_>


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Jan 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://www.wacom.com/downloads/drivers.php You sure?



I installed it and nothing. It still has no pen pressure on the brushes


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Jan 12, 2010)

It has to be the tablet @____@ I just uninstalled it and re installed it and it still doesnt work!


----------



## Aden (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe a hardware thing. Did it come with a warranty? I use CS4 with my Wacom Intuos3 and it's perfect.


----------



## Sniffs (Jan 12, 2010)

you guys are lucky, cause the last time I had a CS, it was a "bent" version   I'm still on PAINTshop!


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 12, 2010)

This may sound like an obvious thing, but I find if I plug my tablet in after Photoshop CS4 starts I won't have any pressure, so unplug it, restart, plug it in and THEN start Photoshop and it'll probably work.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 12, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> plug it in and THEN start Photoshop and it'll probably work.


This.

Also, make sure you open Photoshop with the tablet.
My pen pressure doesn't seem to want to work unless I do all of the above.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 12, 2010)

I torrented cs4 as well and it's fine for me so must be the tablet


----------



## dresil (Jan 12, 2010)

I love my CS4. *snugs the box*


----------



## Hir (Jan 12, 2010)

dresil said:


> I love my CS4. *snugs the box*


Oi, move over. *snuggles it*


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 13, 2010)

GrizzlyBearDan said:


> tablet worked well with CS2



Same here. Perfect.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you actually selected the settings for the brushes?

You know, Brush palette, tick Shape Dynamics and select Pen Pressure for Size Jitter?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 15, 2010)

CS4 works fine for me.

Make sure you edit your settings and all that shit.  If all else fails, try reinstalling the tablet driver.


----------

